# Great Forum



## Fattire (Feb 19, 2003)

This is a great forum thanks.

I am hoping to get up near Dickinson to do some hunting next year, my buddy married a girl from just north of there and her dad invited me up he has a large farm. I do a lot of pheasant hunting in NE and KS on friends farms but will have to come check Dickinson out.

The same buddy has an Uncle in Thompson on the East side who has 4,000 acres near the red river but Ken was telling me the pheasant and Duck and goose hunting are not any good near there.

Well I enjoy your forum, in Colorado all anyone talks about is goose or Elk hunting need a little more verity.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Fattire???that's an interesting name.Is there a story behind that?Glad you found your way over here from the Refuge!


----------



## Fattire (Feb 19, 2003)

Well I am an ex offensive lineman who love to fish, hunt, and mountain bike and drink beer.

Fat tire is a beer brewed in Fort Collins Colorado where we do a lot of Goose hunting.

While I am in good shape I am still twice as big as all the little bike rats I ride/hunt/fish with and always eat and drink twice as much as them.

Well in our fields the farmers will only let us dig about 18 inch down and I hate lying on the ground even with a pad. So I decide to use inner tube I figure it will keep me off the ground and keep me upright to shoot but still be low. Well we have a group come in and shoot and every thing goes great 4 guys 6 dead birds I get up to high five and get the bird from my dog and while I am doing it the tube explodes I say because of the cold temps and hard ground my buddies say otherwise, that was on a thanksgiving weekend. Well my birthday is December 1st so what do I get four monster truck inner tubes and the nickname fat tire.

We do have one pit and my friends laugh when I bring my hard hat with a goose decoy stuck on top. I am full of tons of worthless goose gimmicks but it keeps things interesting when it is slow and with this winter being more like summer and no geese there was plenty of time to come up with gimmicks.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Fattire, Dickinson invite would be worthwhile. Thompson not a bird hunting destination.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

That's a funny story.I bet they had a good laugh.


----------



## DAKOTAKID (Oct 20, 2002)

HI FATTIRE IM FROM DICKINSON ND , I LIVE IN FARGO NOW BUT GO BACK EVERY CHANCE I GET. I LOVE DICKINSON THE HUNTING IS GREAT THIER.


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

there


----------

